# Amtrak Christmas II



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 29, 2008)

There was some family tension involved in last year's Amtrak Christmas, but of course I don't report on that kinda stuff.

Just the rail-related facts, ma'am and man.

Tensions long-since evaporated, and in a couple cases stomped into nonexistence, planning commenced for a truly kinghell holiday. After all, we've recently welcomed a new member to our family - the niece's new husband - and it was necessary to demonstrate for him just exactly whooz thumb he would be under from now on.

So I invited my sister to join me and our mom on the rail ride to SLO for the holiday show of force, my treat. She was iffy about it at first, cuz she usually drives, but I cranked up the enticing descriptions of relaxation and scenery, and eventually she caved.

The plan was to ride Pacific Surfliner 799 from OXN to SLO on 12-24-08, commonly known as Christmas Eve. Made all the arrangements, and the sister assured me that, although having to drive up very early from Orange County, she'd pick up me and our mom and we'd all make the train.

Came the day, she overslept. Frantic telephonic rants assuring me she would start driving in two minutes and make the train anyway, but asking for directions to OXN. Not a good sign. I don't like cutting things close.

Got on the horn to Amtrak and reworked the whole thing. Instead of 799 we would take the later 14. This would cut my sister some slack - she wouldn't have to drive like a bat outta hell - and instead of returning on 12-26-08 (commonly known as the day after Christmas) we would extend our stay to 12-27-08, commonly known as the day after the day after Christmas.

Upon using my despised cell phone to inform my sister (on the road) that there was no longer any hurry, she said, "It's so good to have a brother who knows these things and can take care of them." Okay, she didn't really say that. But she should have. HA!

We all got to OXN in plenty of time, where it was discovered as bags were checked that one of my sister's suitcases was hideously overweight. Some items had to be taken out and redistributed among my and our mom's baggage. And I had to sign a waiver because the rolling handle of my main suitcase is stuck in the up position; has been for weeks. Means I'll need a new suitcase real soon.

Riggamarole outta the way, me and the sister parked our mom inside the station and went outside to smoke (we both do). Noting that I'd been talking so much recently about Amtrak this, Amtrak that, railroad the other thing, the sister commented between puffs that "It seems you've finally come to terms with your inner foamer."

"What?"

"You and that Amtrak Revisited."

"Unlimited."

"Whatever."

First boarding call came, so we went back in, collected our mom, and headed out on the platform.The Coast Starlight didn't actually show up for a few minutes. But when it did, and we boarded, I was fairly taken aback to find Coach very lightly populated. We had our pick of seats. And to think that I had been concerned about changing plans at the last minute.

High on the order of business was a reservation for lunch. In the turmoil of oversleeping, changing plans, and general running around, none of us had eaten. Me and the sister walked forward, through a Sightseer Lounge packed with slovenly geeks, to see about securing a lunch reservation for the diner. Got one for 1:30, which meant we'd be eating north of Santa Barbara.

When the time rolled 'round we went forward again to the dining car. Sister assisted a small and very cute Asian girl who grabbed at her arm and said she was afraid to walk the train by herself. My sister has an aversion to dealing with strangers when traveling, which I most emphatically don't share, but always steps up as the situation requires.

We - mom, sister, myself - were seated with a guy who seemed somewhat distracted. I immediately sensed a scanner user, but nevertheless opened with my standard "Where ya headed?"

"San Luis."

"Us too. Scanner?"

"Yeah."

He had two of 'em, as it turned out. One tuned to railroad frequencies, and with the other he was listening to Vandenberg AFB stuff.

Our server was a dead ringer for Penn Gillettte, of Penn & Teller, and similarly gregarious. After looking over the menu, and hearing how lame the specials were, three of the four of us went for the burger. Our mom opted for a special of some sort of birdmeat sandwich. She got the last one.

Me and the sister were laughing and joking the whole time. Somehow the yap got around to Salt Lake City, and Mr. Scanner, who had clearly been listening to us all along (scanners notwithstanding), put away his apparatus and started talking. Gave us the lowdown on locusts and seagulls (which me and sister knew - we're not monkeys), and I told about seagull statues all over Salt Lake (news to him), while sister chimed in about the Mormon beehive theme (industriousness).

Mr. Scanner said he wasn't really a railfan, but was taking a short day trip [EDIT: 774, SLO-SBA, then 14 with a roomette back to SLO.] to scope out the deal for a possible long distance ride, perhaps on the California Zephyr to Denver or Chicago.

That's all I needed to hear. The interrogation commenced:

"Ever been on a train before?"

"Just Amtrak from San Jose to San Francisco."

"Caltrain?

"Yeah, that's it."

"That's not Amtrak, but..."

And proceeded to give the guy the Amtrak chapter and verse, almost train by train for way out west. Mom and sister jaws went slack. They'd never heard the Amtrak sermon before. Frankly neither had I; it just flowed in that situation.

As I climbed down from my soapbox/pulpit I handed the guy one of the Amtrak Unlimited cardlets I always have on me (I'll get real cards soon) and invited him to join Amtrak Unlimited, or at least check out the forums.

If you're reading this, Mr. Scanner, we thought it was kinda funny that you had a tire pressure gauge in a shirt pocket. Trains get flat wheels, but not flat tires.

Then there was the Ghost Train incident, which is mentioned elsewhere in regard to a possibly crippled Starlight consist.

On the last leg into SLO, with no announcements, people who knew where we were, including sister, mom, and myself, grabbed our stuff and began moving downstairs to detrain.

BIG MISTAKE.

With about 20 folks jammed around the door to get off at SLO, some guy - how you say - cut the cheese; broke wind.

Almost immediately everybody was in agony, and I could see that my sister was struggling to keep from vomiting. It was that bad. Worse, we were held out of the SLO station for some reason, so nowhere to go. The guy's daughter even couldn't stand it. She found a towel, started waving it in a futile attempt to disperse the stench, which only served to circulate it further. Then she tried apologizing: "He had something for lunch." "So did I, lady, but you don't see me gassing people." The culprit was a doddering old fart (literally), and he at least pretended to be oblivious: "What?"

Oh man.

We were met at the station (finally safe to breathe) by my niece and her new hubby - my new nephew.

A truly insanely cool holiday interlude ensued. Great company, great fun, great food.

RETURN

Ride back home aboard Surfliner 792 was largely uneventful. As the train departed SLO sister said "Let's make this a tradition."

"What?"

"Let's make this a tradition."

"I heard you. Make what a tradition?"

"The train for Christmas."

"Serious?"

"Yeah."

"You're on."

VICTORY!!

Best wishes to all for the new year.

Oh, and CHOWDAH!!

RETURN: Amtrak Christmas II

No pics taken on the way north - rotten weather - so all pics southbound on 12-27-08

EDIT: Just some cleanup. A word here, a comma there, some brackets, a bit of clarity... No substantial changes.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 29, 2008)

I enjoyed the report. Im glad your sister is a convert. Have not been able to do so with my girl friend do to bad luck with time keeping each time she rides.

Her first time on overnight train: The Capitol is delayed for several hours at Porter because a huge thunderstorm knocked out electricity and signals. We were approximately 7 hours late into DC. She was not impressed with Sand Patch.

On a steam excursion (261 IIRC) from Chicago to Galesburg, the wheel bearing overheated on the engine. We ran at restricted speed from Mendota to Galesburg. What was normally a 3 our trip stretched to 10. It was hot hot hot outside, and of course the AC in the old coaches stopped working. Not good.

She like the TGV from Paris to Amsterdam. It was on time both ways. But she placed her book on relationships in a paper bag with her half eaten muffin purchased in the Gare du Nord. Of course I assumed this was garbage when we got off in Amsterdam. It was a long ride back to Paris.

I tried one more time with a trip on the CZ to Glenwood springs. 3 hours late arrive. 6 hours late coming back. There is nothing to do in Glenwood Springs for 6 hours on a Sunday afternoon.

We have taken several trips to St. Louis, but we have also gotten nailed by delays outside of chicago due a freight breaking down on the intersecting track in front of us. And the TE being 6 hours late comoing into St. Louis. The people traveling with me insisted we rent a car.

So im glad it worked out for you. We'lll see what she says when it is a bad day on the RR. LOL


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 29, 2008)

Good report!

How come most of my trips are either on time, or at least close to it? Even my CS trip to LAX was only 1 hour late. For the CS, that's almost early!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 29, 2008)

Steve4031 said:


> We'll see what she says when it is a bad day on the RR.


Our dad was a railfan - we grew up riding trains - so my sister knows about bad days on the RR. She did sour on Amtrak for a time several years back as the result of a bustitution nightmare during a Starlight ride from Seattle, but as my little story hopefully illustrates she has since returned to the fold.

When I suggest a family train ride the sister is generally up for it. While the niece and new nephew were still engaged all of us took a day jaunt to San Diego from San Juan Capistrano, the station closest to my sister's home in Orange County. Niece and nephew-in-law (?) had ridden trains occasionally before that, in the nephew's case before they had even met. Nephew enjoyed the San Diego foray so much that without any prodding from me he's thinking about a long distance trip for the two of them.

This time of year the sister and me watch the weather up north fairly closely. We both wanna ride the CZ over the Sierras in winter, when they're blanketed in snow. Several feet dumped trans-Christmas, but unfortunately not good timing for us. Nevertheless, we keep an eye out. Don't think that snow is going anywhere anytime soon, so who knows? Might get that ride this season!


----------



## Chi_Train_Fan (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your trip report. I loved your witty writing style!

I also spent a good half hour looking at your wonderful photo galleries.

Cheers,

David Z

Chicago, IL


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 30, 2008)

CHI_Amtrak_Fan said:


> Thank you for sharing your trip report. I loved your witty writing style!


Thank you for the kind words. Trip reports are like McDonalds: We do it all for you. Nice to hear from folks who like them.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 14, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Nephew enjoyed the San Diego foray so much that without any prodding from me he's thinking about a long distance trip for the two of them.


I was half right.

Newphew (to coin) wants to take his youth wrestling team to Iowa for competition, by TRAIN. And niece says I'm on the hook for planning the jaunt. A pleasure.

Sometimes recruiting works.

Newphew's gig as seen on Fox News:



All well and good. Better from my standpoint is that there's a Meathead Movers powerboat, and we're gonna be taking it out this summer.

In the video clip the guy answers the phone nicely. I get "What do you want NOW?" JOKE!!

But I see everybody as a potential Amtrak passenger, and it's getting easier to convert folks to the gospel of rail. Let us PREY.


----------



## had8ley (Jan 14, 2009)

Keep up the great recruiting Patrick. You and Al need to draw a commission check from Amtrak!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 14, 2009)

had8ley said:


> Keep up the great recruiting Patrick. You and Al need to draw a commission check from Amtrak!


Al already goes around knocking on people's doors (UPS guy), so all I need to do is ride along, wearing a white shirt and skinny tie, and say "Have you heard the word of Amtrak today?" HAHA!!


----------

